# [SOLVED] Cheap universal remote for Zinwell box



## Raylo

I just went back to OTA TV so I got a Zinwell ZAT-870 digital converter box for my old Mitsu tube TV in the kitchen. It works OK but does not have a switched power output for the TV so I need the TV remote to turn the TV on in addition to the Zinwell remote for everything else. Anyone know of a cheap uni remote that will control the Zinwell?


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Cheap universal remote for Zinwell box*

Honestly I'd just leave it on. It sips power.


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Cheap universal remote for Zinwell box*

Maybe, but that doesn't accomplish the objective of getting down to 1 remote. I would still need the TV remote to turn the TV on (which is set to channel 3) then still need the Zinwell remote to change channels. That would just save me one button press (the Zinwell power button). Besides, the Zin box gets a little warm so I think it must be drawing 20 watts or so. Not terrible but not nothing, either.


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Cheap universal remote for Zinwell box*

I found a control that works with the Zinwell digital converter box:

Brand: Universal
Model: Avex R6

The code 591 works the Zinwell. The R6 also has power on and off macros so I can now turn the Mitsu TV and Zinwell on/off with one button press. Mark this one solved. And if you have a generic universal remote you might also try the 591 code to see if it will work your Zinwell.


----------

